# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته مهندسی صنایع و منابع مطالعاتی آن

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته مهندسی صنایع و منابع مطالعاتی آن*






*
*


*مقدمه*
بی‌تردید  دستیابی به هیچ موفقیتی بدون تلاش و برنامه‌ریزی میسر نخواهد بود و دراین  میان پیروزی از آن کسانی خواهدبود که بتوانند در مدت زمان کمتر با اثربخشی  بیشتر به سوی هدف موردنظر حرکت نمایند. سوالی که دراینجا مطرح می‌گردد این  است که برای ورود به مقاطع تحصیلی بالاتر چگونه می‌توان بدون مطالعه دهها  جلد کتاب حجیم و صرف ساعتها وقت، نتیجه مطلوبی گرفت؟ پاسخ به این سوال در  برنامه‌ریزی نهفته است. برای روشن شدن این موضوع در ابتدا بهتر است مروری  بر عوامل منفی اثرگذار بر عدم موفقیت تحصیلی داوطلبان مقطع کارشناسی ارشد داشته باشیم و بعد از معرفی اجمالی رشته مهندسی صنایع، برنامه‌ریزی آزمون‌های آمادگی را در رفع این عوامل مورد بررسی قرار خواهیم داد.
 مهمترین عوامل منفی موثر بر عدم موفقیت تحصیلی داوطلبان تحصیلات تکمیلی عبارتند از:
*- عدم آشنایی داوطلبان با نوع سوالات و شیوه برگزاری آزمون
 - عدم شناخت و دسترسی به سرفصلهای موردنیاز شرکت درآزمون
 - عدم امکان مطالعه تدریجی و مستمر دروس رشته مورد تقاضا
 - عدم برنامه‌ریزی صحیح و دقیق برای شرکت در آزمون
 - عدم شناخت و دسترسی به منابع موردنیاز آزمون
 - عدم دسترسی به مشاورین و راهنمایان مجرب
 - عدم دسترسی داوطلبان به کلاسهای حضوری
 - پراکندگی در مطالعه منابع مختلف درسی
 - عدم امکام ارزیابی مستمر پیشرفت تحصیلی
*
*در ادامه به معرفی رشته مهندسی صنایع و گرایشهای مربوطه در کارشناسی ارشد می‌پردازیم:*

مهندسی صنایع یکی از رشته‌های زیر مجموعه گروه مهندسی می‌باشد و مدت زمان تحصیل این رشته در مقطع کارشناسی بطور متوسط چهار سال است. عموماً دو سال اول دوره به گذراندن دروس عمومی، علوم پایه، مهندسی مقدماتی و زبان انگلیسی اختصاص دارد و دو سال دوم بر روی دروس تخصصی تمرکز می‌یابد. در یک تعریف کلی می‌توان گفت: «مهندسی  صنایع رشته‌ای است که با طراحی، بهبود و پیاده‌سازی سیستم‌‌های یکپارچه از  افراد، مواد، اطلاعات، تجهیزات و انرژی مرتبط می‌باشد. این رشته بر پایه  دانش تخصصی و تبحر در علوم ریاضی، طبیعی، اجتماعی و نیز قوانین و روش‌‌های  تجزیه و تحلیل مهندسی  و طراحی بنا شده است و می‌تواند به کمک این علوم و قوانین به تعیین،  پیش‌بینی و ارزیابی نتایج حاصل از سیستم‌‌های یکپارچه بپردازد» هدف اصلی  آموزش این رشته بهینه‌سازی و استانداردسازی کلیه سیستم‌‌ها اعم از تولیدی و  خدماتی و در نهایت ارتقاء بهره‌وری است بطوریکه هر یک از دروس تخصصی این  رشته تحصیلی در واقع وسیله‌ای مؤثر در راه استفاده مؤثر از منابع و تقلیل  هزینه‌هاست.
خوشبختانه رشته مهندسی  صنایع در چند سال اخیر از اهمیت و موقعیت بالایی برخوردار گردیده است و  اغلب فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته به سرعت و سهولت جذب بازار کار می‌گردند. با  توجه به روند رو به رشد تعداد فارغ‌التحصیلان این رشته در مقطع کارشناسی، ضرورت تحصیل در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد این رشته در جهت کسب جایگاه‌‌های برتر شغلی و آشنایی عمیقتر با دستاوردهای جدید مهندسی صنایع و در نهایت زمینه ورود به مقاطع بالاتر و حضور در عرصه‌های دانشگاهی، مضاعف گردیده است. و همین امر باعث افزایش رقابت می‌گردد. ادامه تحصیل در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد این رشته نه تنها برای مهندسین صنایع بلکه برای فارغ‌التحصیلان رشته‌های دیگر فنی- مهندسی  از اهمیت فوق‌العاده‌ای برخوردار است. چرا که موجبات ورود به عرصه‌های  تخصصی و سیستمی‌را برای این فارغ‌التحصیلان فراهم می‌نماید. هم‌چنین تمامی  دانشجویان در سایر رشته‌ها می‌توانند فرمول‌های محض تدریس شده را بصورت  ابزاری مؤثر در حل مسائل و تصمیم‌گیری‌های مدیریتی، اقتصادی و صنعتی بکار بندند و زمینه‌های جذب مؤثرتر در بازار کار را برای خویش فراهم آورند. برای مقطع کارشناسی ارشد در این رشته که عموماً ۲ سال به طول می‌انجامد سه گرایش وجود دارد که عبارتند از:
*۱- گرایش مهندسی صنایع
 ۲- گرایش مدیریت سیستم و بهره‌وری
 ۳- گرایش سیستم‌‌های اقتصادی و اجتماعی*
دروسی که برای آزمون کارشناسی ارشد دانشگاه‌‌ها و موسسات آموزشی عالی دارای ضریب است به تفکیک گرایش بصورت جدول شماره ۱ می‌باشد:
 در گرایش مهندسی صنایع که مختص کارشناسان مهندسی صنایع می‌باشد، دانشجویان به صورت کاملاً تخصصی و در حوزه علوم و تکنیک‌‌های مهندسی  صنایع مخصوصاً تحقیق در عملیات به ادامه تحصیل خواهند پرداخت‌.در گرایش  سیستم‌‌های اقتصادی اجتماعی که برای سایر رشته‌های فنی و ریاضی مجاز  می‌باشد، دانشجویان با استفاده از تکنیک‌ها و اصول ریاضی و تحقیق در عملیات  و فرموله کردن مسائل حقیقی به مدل سازی و تجزیه و تحلیل این مسائل در جهت  استفاده بهینه از منابع و کاهش هزینه‌ها می‌پردازند و با تلفیق تکنیک‌‌های مهندسی صنایع و دروس تخصصی هر یک از رشته‌های فنی و ریاضی به منظور استفاده نظام‌مند و سیستماتیک از این علوم، بهره‌ خواهند جست‌.
در گرایش مدیریت سیستم و بهره وری کارشناسان و مدیران فنی واحدهای تولیدی و خدماتی، اصول راهبری و مدیریت  منابع انسانی و طرق بهره گیری و استفاده بهینه از منابع تولید و هدایت  منابع انسانی در جهت نیل به بهره‌وری (کارآیی+ اثربخشی) را مورد مطالعه  قرار خواهند داد‌.
*منابع درسی برای مطالعه* 
*همه شاخه ها :*
*تحقیق در عملیات ۱
 تئوری احتمالات و آمار
 طرحریزی واحدهای صنعتی
 کنترل موجودی ۱
 زبان عمومی و تخصصی*
آشنایی  با تحقیق در عملیات حمدی طه‌ها، تحقیق در عملیات (بازارا)‎، برنامه‌ریزی  خطی، دکتر میربهادر قلی آریانژاد . – تئوری احتمالات و کاربرد آن (حل مسائل  راسل)،تئوری احتمالات و آمار کاربردی، اخوان نیاکی، آمار ریاضی والپول. -  طرحریزی واحدهای صنعتی، آصف وزیری، کتاب طرح‌ریزی واحدهای صنعتی تألیف حسین  جعفری انتشارات پردازش برنامه‌ریزی و کنترل موجودی مونت گومری برنامه‌ریزی  و کنترل موجودی، فاطمی‌قمی‌. هندبوک مهندسی صنایع و زبان عمومی‌دانشجویان مهندسی و زبان تخصصی دانشجویان مهندسی صنایع. برنامه‌ریزی و کنترل موجودی (رامیان ارشد)
+++
*مدیریت سیستم و بهره‌وری*
*ریاضیات عمومی‌۱ و ۲
 تئوری احتمالات و آمار
 زبان عمومی تخصصی
 معلومات عمومی مدیریت*
حساب  دیفرانسیل و انتگرال جلد ۱ و۲، جرج توماس - تئوری احتمالات و آمار کاربردی  دکتر آریا نژاد و آمار توصیفی (مدنی) - کتاب زبان تخصصی برای دانشجویان  رشتة مدیریت یا صنایع و هندبوک مهندسی صنایع - مدیریت عمومی‌دکتر سید مهدی الوانی و اصول مدیریت کازمایر ترجمه اصغر زمردیان و مهرواژان.
+++
*سیستم‌های اقتصادی و اجتماعی*
*تئوری احتمالات و آمار
 ریاضیات عمومی‌۱ و ۲
 زبان عمومی و تخصصی
برنامه نویسی کامپیوتر
 تحقیق در عملیات*
تئوری احتمالات و آمار کاربردی دکتر آریا نژاد و آمار توصیفی (مدنی)- تئوری احتمال (راس)
 حساب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال جلد ۱ و ۲ جرج توماس.
 کتاب زبان تخصصی برای دانشجویان مدیریت و اقتصاد و یا صنایع و هندبوک مهندسی صنایع - کتاب‌‌های مبانی کامپیوتر، الگوریتم، کتاب‌‌های برنامه‌نویسی بزبان بیسیک، پاسکال، C، فرترن (کانون نشر علوم) و کتاب‌‌های کنکور پاسکال و C و فرترن نوشته آقای حمیدرضا مقسمی‌و کتاب مبانی برنامه نویسی کامپیوتر (ویژه رشته صنایع) نوشته‌ مهندس مقسمی - تحقیق در عملیات دکتر مهرگان و بازارا .
+++++++++++++++++++++++++++
*منابع مطالعاتی*
*تحقیق در عملیات:* تحقیق در عملیات (بازارا)
*آمارو احتمالات مهندسی:* مبانی احتمال شلدون راس، آمار ریاضی (والپول)، مبانی آمار (هاشم محلوجی)، حل مسائل شلدون راس
*طرح‌ریزی واحدهای صنعتی:* کتاب طرح‌ریزی واحدهای صنعتی تألیف حسین جعفری انتشارات پردازش+ کتاب طرحریزی واحدهای صنعتی (آصف وزیری) (اپل)
 برنامه‌ریزی و کنترل تولید و موجودی‌‌ها دکتر فاطمی‌قمی (انتشارات امیرکبیر) – برنامه‌ریزی کنترل موجودی (پردازش)
 هندبوک مهندسی صنایع و زبان تخصصی دانشجویان مهندسی صنایع
*زبان تخصصی:* کتاب‌‌های زبان تخصصی مهندسی صنایع (سمت)
*زبان عمومی:* ۱- گرامر زبان عمومی کلیه رشته‌های کارشناسی ارشد،  تألیف وحید عسگری، انتشارات: کانون فرهنگی آموزش. ۲- لغت: ۵۰۴ absolutely  essntial words , TOFEL flash (vocabulary) 3- درک مطلب : TOFEL flash  (Reading)، -زبان انگلیسی عمومی ۲(درک مطلب)، انتشارات کانون فرهنگی آموزش
*منابع مطالعاتی مهندسی صنایع گرایش‌‌های (مدیریت سیستم و بهره‌وری و سیستم‌های اقتصادی و اجتماعی)*
*تحقیق در عملیات*: تحقیق در عملیات (بازارا)- حمدی‌طه- لیبرمن
*آمارو احتمالات مهندسی*: مبانی احتمال شلدون راس، آمار ریاضی (والپول)، مبانی آمار (هاشم محلوجی)، حل مسائل شلدون راس- آمار ریاضی (فروند)
*مبانی و برنامه‌نویسی کامپیوتر* (ویژه رشته مهندسی صنایع) نوشته حمیدرضا مقسمی- کنکور پاسکال نوشته حمیدرضا مقسمی
*مدیریت عمومی*‌دکتر سیدمهدی الوانی و اصول مدیریت کازمایر- معلومات عمومی رضائیان
 هندبوک مهندسی صنایع
*زبان تخصصی دانشجویان مدیریت یا صنایع*
*زبان عمومی*: ۱- گرامر زبان عمومی کلیه رشته‌های کارشناسی ارشد،  تألیف وحید عسگری، انتشارات: کانون فرهنگی آموزش. ۲- لغت: ۵۰۴ absolutely  essntial words , TOFEL flash (vocabulary) 3- درک مطلب : TOFEL flash  (Reading) ،-زبان انگلیسی عمومی ۲(درک مطلب)، انتشارات کانون فرهنگی آموزش
*اصول مدیریت* کنز ترجمه ۴ استاد جلد ۱ و ۲
برای دانلود لیست دانشگاه ها + ظرفیت دانشگاهها دولتی ،آزاد و پیام نور میتونید این لینک رو دانلود کنید.
منبع : دانشگاهی

----------


## Farhad.7

رشته خوبیه !!! 

یعنی از همه چی سر در میاره آدم ... البته جنبه مدیریتش هم که داره و همچنین اقتصادی بشدت به فارغ التحصیلان برای وردود به بازار کار کمک میکنه !

----------

